# Viper 5902 Problem! :(



## yugemonz (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum. Unfortunately I have a problem with my Viper 5902 Alarm System installed in my 2008 Nissan 350Z. Basically when I arm my car, the car beeps twice and the key fob screams "DOOR OPEN" I checked every door and yet they are all closed. Someone told me that the problem might be the windows because when you open the door, the window drops a little and when you close the door, it goes back up. Does anyone have a definite answer to why this problem is occurring?  Thanks everyone!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

yugemonz said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum. Unfortunately I have a problem with my Viper 5902 Alarm System installed in my 2008 Nissan 350Z. Basically when I arm my car, the car beeps twice and the key fob screams "DOOR OPEN" I checked every door and yet they are all closed. Someone told me that the problem might be the windows because when you open the door, the window drops a little and when you close the door, it goes back up. Does anyone have a definite answer to why this problem is occurring?  Thanks everyone!


I do, who ever did the install didn't do it properly go back to who did the install make them fix it. The door is not hooked up, just because the door is closed doesn't mean the system auto see's it. Usually the doors need to be isolated from each other with a diode if this was not done than you would have a back feeding issue.


----------



## yugemonz (Mar 21, 2010)

Well I did go back and spoke with him about it, he said that since my car is manual, he needed to use a bypass module because my system is both security and remote start. He said the module is the one that controls it and therefore it has nothing to do with the Viper's control box? You think I should go back and yell at him to fix it? Cause the only way he said he can fix it is if he disables my windows on AUX.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

yugemonz said:


> Well I did go back and spoke with him about it, he said that since my car is manual, he needed to use a bypass module because my system is both security and remote start. He said the module is the one that controls it and therefore it has nothing to do with the Viper's control box? You think I should go back and yell at him to fix it? Cause the only way he said he can fix it is if he disables my windows on AUX.


 I would, the alarm does not work right to begin with regardless of what he says is the issue, you paid for a working system witch it is not. Is it best buy? 

If it is the windows causing it, he can make it so it will still work and not cause the false alarm. 1# he can turn of voltage sensing or 2# in the menu he can program auto door open bypass. Essentially letting the systems arm even though it sees a door open on the system. I suggest asking for the owner or manager(always better when there busy) as they don't want people hearing you LOL. If it never was right to begin with tell them either fix it or remove it and refund your money. Be firm yet harsh, cause you don't want the guy in your car that is pissed off...........


----------



## Mr.Shine (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi,

I need help wit my Viper 5902 alarm that i bought from sonic electronics and installed myself. A couple of days ago the alarm was working fine with its normal chirps and arms. It is installed in a 99 Civic Si. Just recently whenever i arm the car now the chirp is different. Instead of two beeps it gives a 3-5 second toned chirp. Also whenever i flick the headlights the alarm sounds but not as loud and i am still able to start the car. Im reallg lost as this was not happeni g before and now it goes crazy. Sometimes the alrm would randomly sound as well when armed. Please help this car needs to be protected.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

do you have an manual it will tell you when the chirps mean when arming and unarming a vehicle.


----------



## Mr.Shine (Mar 4, 2012)

You can actually download the manual online...and the manual doesnt help much ibread through the whole manual and there is no explanation of what they mean...which really sux. I issued an rma well see what happens.


----------



## Ken83 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have all windowns down mod. The mod are working with the viper remote, but one of my windowns isn't working when I try to do manually from driver switches.The front passenger window isn't working when I'm pressing the switch from driver side. The 2 windows in the back and the driver window are working from the driver control switches.The only one that doesn't work is the front passenger window. I can bring the window down from it side switch but the switch from the driver side can't. It is the windows mod that make it like that or something else?


----------

